
How to Make MIDI Files Sound Better in Windows 7 - rocky1138
https://blog.markheadrick.com/2012/10/01/how-to-make-midi-files-sound-better-in-windows-7/
======
seba_dos1
...or, on modern systems:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Timidity#SoundFonts](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Timidity#SoundFonts)
;)

------
sid-kap
This is an extremely niche post, lol

